# pike island



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

How are the saugers hitting? Planning on going after I get out of the hospital. Been fighring a chrons flare. But I'm feeling a lot better now


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey luv,
I'm on vacation next week and plan on doing some tent camping and dam fishing on Pike, Hannibal and maybe New Cumberland. let me know if you plan on going and maybe we can meet up.
PM me you number if you go and I'll do the same.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

HEADED TO THE DAM in an Hr gonna see who and whats there ....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you guys see this weekend projection?

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2

IF IT HOLDS
Guess where I'll be, starting Sun,,,, & Mon, & Tues,,,, till the guides FREEZE!

Think I'll pull out one of my BEACH UMBRELLAS


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

Question, how do you guys fish the high water in winter? Do you go downstream to calm areas or look for eddies near the dams? Close to shore or in deep pockets in the channel? What do you use for baits? You can message me if you'd rather not post it publicly. Just curious. I don't fish the Ohio more than a couple of times a year and never in winter, but I'd like to try your techniques on the Mon and Allegheny.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

senoy said:


> Question, how do you guys fish the high water in winter? Do you go downstream to calm areas or look for eddies near the dams? Close to shore or in deep pockets in the channel? What do you use for baits? You can message me if you'd rather not post it publicly. Just curious. I don't fish the Ohio more than a couple of times a year and never in winter, *but I'd like to try your techniques on the Mon and Allegheny.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hello senoy
> ...


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for your response, Doboy. I fish mostly the Mon and Allegheny. I fish the Mon from head to tail, but mostly in West Virginia and the Allegheny's lower end. When I get out to the Ohio, it's always the upper West Virginia side, New Cumberland, Pike Island, Hannibal and Willow Island. 90% of the time on the Ohio I'm at Hannibal. Anyway, thanks for your help. I've been beaten up the last few times I went out in this late season high water and I'd like to figure out what I'm doing wrong. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

senoy said:


> Thanks for your response, Doboy. When I get out to the Ohio, it's always the upper West Virginia side, New Cumberland, Pike Island, Hannibal and Willow Island. 90% of the time on the Ohio I'm at Hannibal. Anyway, thanks for your help. *I've been beaten up the last few times I went out in this late season high water and I'd like to figure out what I'm doing wrong. I appreciate the help*.



lol,,, don't feel bad!
Like I said,,,, NOTHINGS right this year. Ya just gotta keep trying.
26' & 146 flow and rising.
Everything in the river, SHOULD be pushed behind the long wall. 
I just might go see tomorrow morn IF this rain ever passes,,,, and I know there will be tons of mud & crap flowing,,,, it don't look good,,,
you just never know.

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Pier is 6 inches under water and NO FISH tonight ,,,Left at 7 pm with only 2 bites...


----------

